# Do I need permission to keep pigeon in resident area?



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

This is the first time I build a pigeon loft, and Im afraid of the pigeon nuisance to the neighborhood because of thier dropping and noise of cooing. Do I need to have city permission to build a loft or keep a bout 20 pigeon in my house? Where can I ask for that permission? Anyone have an idea about this? Please help me. Thank you

I live in Bellflower, California


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

It would depend on the type of community you are in. Research the bylaws fro your specific area. I would also check county laws on (outdoor?) pigeon keeping.


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Tim! Should I go to the city hall and ask for it? I have no idea on law. Can you give more detail where I can research for keeping pigeon law?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Contact code enforcement or animal control in your city. They can answer your question or refer you to the proper department.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hawk_hunter said:


> This is the first time I build a pigeon loft, and Im afraid of the pigeon nuisance to the neighborhood because of thier dropping and noise of cooing. Do I need to have city permission to build a loft or keep a bout 20 pigeon in my house? Where can I ask for that permission? Anyone have an idea about this? Please help me. Thank you
> 
> I live in Bellflower, California


20 pigeons in your house does not sound fun..lol..


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

it may depend were u live... but if its on your propertey it shouldnt matter.....and 20 pigeons in a house all you gota do is keep cleening your house lol


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

If you live in a neighborhood that is a close-knit community, they may have laws in themeselves that you will have to look for. For example, when I was in Florida we could not paint our house a certain color because of the neighborhood code. 
If no such things apply to you, just look up the laws for your county, find the pet section, and just read through it.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Research well, I asked the animal control folks in my tow they said no, than I checked the actual laws and I was allowed meaning the animal control guy didn't have a clue


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is a link to the City Of Bellflower ordinances. I did not find any references that indicated you could not have a pigeon loft. Here's a link to the ordinances: Bellflower Ordinances Best to check with the city code enforcement just to be sure.

Terry


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you guys. Those information help alot.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

It's better to obtain a permit,but honestly sometimes it's a pain to get one.

For example in my city,the loft has to be above a cement slab no matter what.It's considered a permanent structure.

You can get away with not having a permit depending how close and friendly are your neighbors.I know guys that had birds for over 10 years without obtaining a permit.But it only takes one to complain!!! 

My neighbor who's about 100 feet away from my loft complained when i first moved to my new house this year,she said "i notice you have pigeons,and i have asthma ,i hope they don't aggravate me".

I told her that my birds are way too far to even think of something ridiculous like that,and told her that there are wild birds sitting on her trees.SO that was irrelevant.She's they type that complains about everything.... So privacy fence will be put up in spring.

Your best bet is to go to the city,or even speak to an animal control officer there just in case.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

There are laws concerning the keeping of Poultry within city limits.
Most Pigeons are Not considered Poultry.


----------



## raptor8594 (Feb 2, 2012)

I believe in most western states including CA the leagal limit of pigeons one can own is 4. I am pretty sure that goes by whare i live in Coloado too. If any one knows for sure please let me know.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You need to cross-reference a few different city/town/municipal codes. Check Animal Care/Control codes, Health codes, Planning or Zoning codes. Bellflower may or may not have all of these codes, but you wanna just make sure no stone is unturned. If you call someone or go down to an appropriate dept., ask in a very general way and don't give a specific address if you can help it.

Best of luck !


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You need to cross-reference a few different city/town/municipal codes. Check Animal Care/Control codes, Health codes, Planning or Zoning codes. Bellflower may or may not have all of these codes, but you wanna just make sure no stone is unturned. If you call someone or go down to an appropriate dept., ask in a very general way and don't give a specific address if you can help it.

Best of luck !


----------



## derekio (Jan 20, 2012)

I researched my city ordinance before i built my loft. Most cities keep their ordinance program online now. mine just talks about how you are responsible for your dog or cats actions, and how much you have to pay them if animal control has to collect your dog or cat. I was always told "a banded leg signifies a pet"


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Even when the law allows you to have them, it doesn't always work out.
A family about 1 mile down the road from me got 4 chickens for their kids. They went to the town first - no ordinance against chickens. The only requirement was that the 'building' had to be at least 10 feet from the property line. They got their permit for the 'coop'. Other neighbors up and down the road have chickens, horses, goats, etc. Their neighbor complained to the town. Now the town is telling them they have to get rid of the chickens, or be fined $100. A DAY!! Their fighting it because there is NO ordinance, and the other chicken owners in the area are not being told they have to get rid of theirs! It's all because of ONE bad neighbor  This is BS!
http://www.seacoastonline.com/articles/20120207-NEWS-202070399


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for answering my question


----------



## raptor8594 (Feb 2, 2012)

ok thank you


----------



## raptor8594 (Feb 2, 2012)

yup i got it just asking a question, Btw if you havnt hered about the Pigeon Club please visit us at www.pigeonrycolorado.ezweb123.com


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes check from the city, or town, down to your neighborhood. I moved into a home a while back and the bylaws did not state anything about birds so I erected a loft. Sure enough, the neighbors started complaining. 

So be nice to your neighbors. My new neighbors dig the idea of flying birds and are even more interested that they can go up and come back home with a shake of a can lol


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The way I used to get around any permit for building a loft. Was to build it as a portable building. Using 4x4 for skids Then build the loft Here no permit is required for a portable building. And this lets you get the loft up on blocks letting airflow through the underside of the loft any way. Might check this with your city.


----------

